

How would you do a web platform for niche content? - lucianacarvalho

Considering that the internet contains mostly mainstream contents websites, how to implement a platform that concentrate niche sites, where the user can follow only what he&#x27;s REALLY interested?<p>Do you know any current website that already has something similar?
======
josephpmay
Reddit?

